# Jądro 4.14.8 i błędy genkernel all

## stolica1968

Witam,

Tak sobie testuję Gentoo, dwa tygodnie wcześniej instalacja Gentoo nie sprawiła mi większych problemów, bardziej instalacja oprogramowania.

Dzisiaj ponownie zacząłem instalację od początku.

Wszystko szło poprawnie do momentu wydania komendy genkernel all. Po zakończeniu kompilowania pojawiły się błędy:

1: ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target... z tym nie wiem co zrobić nawet po przeszukaniu googla

2. ERROR: Failed to compile the "firmware" target.... i tu poszukałem w internecie że należy włączyć w kernelu CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL na y, tak zrobiłem.

Ponownie uruchomiłem genkernel all i mam komunikat "Not installing formware as it's included in the kerner already.

Dodam że instaluję na laptopie, amd64, jądro 4.14.8. Przy poprzednim jądrze nie miałem żadnych takich niespodzianek, system podstawowy instalowałem bez jakichś większych problemów.

Od razu dodam że przeszukałem forum zarówno polskie jak i inne. Tylko proszę nie pisać skompiluj jądro ręcznie bo i tak nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi.

Może ktoś ma podobne problemy z najnowszym jądrem, chodz pewny nie jestem ale to chyba wina jądra 4.14.8.  Może ktoś z was spotkał się z podobnymi błędami to prosiłbym o jakąś radę.

Pozdrawiam

----------

